# 6 Nations



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2015)

So the time is nearly here for the Welsh to wake up on Facebook and hark back to days of Barry John 

6 Nations time 

England have been ripped apart with injuries

Wales have a full strength team

Ireland look strong

Scotland look better than in previous years

France will be France - who knows 

Italy to be the whipping boys

I think Ireland or England will win the Champs but not Grand Slam or Triple Crown this year


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So the time is nearly here for the Welsh to wake up on Facebook and hark back to days of Barry John 

6 Nations time 

England have been ripped apart with injuries

Wales have a full strength team

Ireland look strong

Scotland look better than in previous years

France will be France - who knows 

Italy to be the whipping boys

I think Ireland or England will win the Champs but not Grand Slam or Triple Crown this year
		
Click to expand...

Think the winner of Ireland v Wales wins. Arguably the grand slam too. England have too many injuries, France are too unpredictable and Scotland I think just lack one or two star players to turn a game


----------



## macca64 (Feb 3, 2015)

Can't wait for Friday to spank the taffs


----------



## c1973 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ireland to win. 

As you say, who knows about the French....let's see....5th.

I think Scotland may come closer than in recent years, but will possibly need to carry a wee bit of luck to do so. A good 3rd place if they do perhaps. 

Wales? 2nd.

England? Pipped into 4th place (due to a last second try by Scotland) 

Italy? Last place. 

So, 

IRELAND
WALES 
SCOTLAND
ENGLAND
FRANCE
ITALY

It's not gonna happen is it?


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't watch any other rugby any other time of the year. Absolutely love the 6 nations. 

I remember as a kid lying on soaked grass holding a rugby ball for my brother to kick it like Ollie Campbell back in the early 80's. Don't think I ever let him kick it as I keep pulling it back as he kicked it lol. 

Ireland to win the championship!


----------



## Piece (Feb 3, 2015)

England to win the Grand Slam. Evidence? Blind faith


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So the time is nearly here for the Welsh to wake up on Facebook and hark back to days of Barry John
		
Click to expand...

 They were great times though. Quality of rugby was superb and Barry John was King.


----------



## Val (Feb 3, 2015)

Ireland IMO should win however I hope Scotland give them lots of food for thought coming into their last game.

Scotland I tjink have the best chance they'll ever have of getting noticed, they'll have a chance on Sat against the French then have home games against Italy, Wales and Ireland and if the players take club form onto the international stage then we'll be very credible.

Can't wait, I've tickets for Scotland v Iteland which hopefully will be a belter


----------



## GB72 (Feb 3, 2015)

I am going for England this year mainly as they have 3 home matches whereas Ireland and Wales only have 2. The injury to Farrell May be a blessing in disguise as that puts Cipriani on the bench and he Kay be ready to live up to the early promise. Would like to have seen wade on one wing but he performs for the Saxons then that could happen. Do not suspect that Manu will be fit but Burrell can do a job. Second row is worrying but could be worse. Friday night is the biggest challenge and an unlikely win will put us as favourites. Fancy each team to lose at least 1 match though.

This is the best sporting time of the year, I love and nothing comes close to me


----------



## Rooter (Feb 4, 2015)

Interesting the impact of the injuries with the betting markets, England are 2nd Favs to win the 6 nations, with Ireland placed as Favorites. However, Fast forward to the RWC market and England are 2nd Fav behind an almost dead cert NZ. Ireland are way down the list after SA and Aus at 9/1! So are the bookies expecting this to be a building phase for England and their world cup plans, with everything coming together later in the year?

I think this Friday will be key, if we (England) can beat the Welsh at home, then I would pick them to go for the grand slam. Millenium on a Friday night is gonna be a tough test.. Scott Quinnell said the butterflies in the stomach will turn into dragons when the players reach the pitch, love it! And they will, the welsh love to beat us!! Gonna be a great game!!


----------



## Snelly (Feb 4, 2015)

England's chances are all about Friday.  If they can win, anything is possible.  However, if you lose your first match of the championship then it changes everything as you know you can't do the grand slam, you know the season isn't going to be a classic.   I think they can sneak it but in order to do so, it needs to be ugly.  Kick to the corners and put the Welsh under a lot of physical pressure.  If we do, we are stronger and they will buckle eventually. 

If we think we can win by putting the ball through hands and scoring pretty tries then I think we will get easily beaten. 

Ireland look good.  France are in transition and I think will struggle. Italy and Scotland to fight for the wooden spoon again sadly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 4, 2015)

Let's hope that Walsh isn't the ref ! And thank god Nigel Owens can't ref the game


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Interesting the impact of the injuries with the betting markets, England are 2nd Favs to win the 6 nations, with Ireland placed as Favorites. However, Fast forward to the RWC market and England are 2nd Fav behind an almost dead cert NZ. Ireland are way down the list after SA and Aus at 9/1! So are the bookies expecting this to be a building phase for England and their world cup plans, with everything coming together later in the year?

I think this Friday will be key, if we (England) can beat the Welsh at home, then I would pick them to go for the grand slam. Millenium on a Friday night is gonna be a tough test.. Scott Quinnell said the butterflies in the stomach will turn into dragons when the players reach the pitch, love it! And they will, the welsh love to beat us!! Gonna be a great game!!
		
Click to expand...

Big impact of home advantage Scooter. 6 nations England have to travel, in the WC they get to play at home each time, albeit Ireland do have the weaker group.

Oh and England being a shorter price than SA, even with home advantage is bonkers to me, SA be a much stronger side than was seen in the Autumn internationals


----------



## Rooter (Feb 4, 2015)

fundy said:



			Big impact of home advantage Scooter. 6 nations England have to travel, in the WC they get to play at home each time, albeit Ireland do have the weaker group.

Oh and England being a shorter price than SA, even with home advantage is bonkers to me, SA be a much stronger side than was seen in the Autumn internationals
		
Click to expand...

True, forgot we play at home basically.. Also i agree on the Springboks, Still at 4/1 i think they are too short. Engand way to short as per always with any sport!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 4, 2015)

I actually think that England do have a team on Friday who could throw the ball about a bit. Plenty of gas in the backs with Ford, Watson, Burrell, Joseph, May and Brown and it will help Ford to have a few players around him that play week in, week out. Bit nervy about the Burrell/Roberts match up as it did not go so well last week. Still would have liked to see Wade on the bench to come on as an impact sub with Cipriani. 

The front row gives me some concern, Cole is only just back from a long injury lay off and has not had much game time yet. There is a worry that he could break down. Equally worried about croft on the bench for the same reason.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm worried about Hartley - can see the Welsh trying to rattle him


----------



## GB72 (Feb 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm worried about Hartley - can see the Welsh trying to rattle him
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that, it is like playing with a time bomb in the front row. Really not the sort of pressure cooker environment you want him in. Tom Youngs may have been a safer bet but his line out throwing remains suspect.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 4, 2015)

I always look forward to the 6 nations because everyone who likes rugby loves high class competitive international games. 

I can't see past Ireland this year after their Autumn where they turned South Africa and Australia over after both had just recently come off the Rugby Championship. They aren't as badly affected by injuries. They're also home to England and France. Their test will be Wales away as I fully expect them to clatter the Scots and Italians.

Would be nice to see England do well just so that their fans are overly optimistic for the World Cup. I do so enjoy their disappointment. I feed off it. :whoo:


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2015)

You boys appear to be writing Scotland off very quickly, we have 3 home games and
I'm sure we'll have a say in who will win it overall, and don't be surprised if Scotland win in Paris on Saturday. Most of the backs will come from Glasgow who have taken a French side down home and away this year. The front row has been solid through the Autumn tests and with the Gray brothers in the second row and playing well we should be more competitive in the 6N than we've been in years. The autumn tests seen us stick 40+ past Argentina so confidence will still be good.

We won't win it for definite but we'll have a say in who will and it would bring a massive smile to my face to turn Ireland over in the last game for that to be the decider.


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2015)

Is this Kick 'n' Clap or proper rugby were talking about 







England to win on Friday by 12 points :smirk:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2015)

Really can't see England getting a result tomorrow


----------



## MrBrightside (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm heading up there shortly to watch the game - happy days!


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 6, 2015)

Going to my first 6N game at murrayfield against Wales in a couple of weeks and looking forward to it.

Always watched rugby on the TV (6N and world cups etc). Been getting more interested in it over recent years as interest in football tailing off.....

Scotland seem to have a better idea what they are doing at the moment so hopeful of some improvement.

Ireland or Wales to win it for me, looking forward to watching the game tonight.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2015)

I am hoping that Scotland will surprise this year........seem to remember saying that last year as well.
Edinburgh and Glasgow are getting a bit of depth now and I hope it will pass over to the international team.
Wales for the grand slam I think.

I am taking my 9 year old grandson to his first Six Nations game against Italy, hope it is not a wooden spoon decider again.

NWJocko......you will love the Wales game always a brilliant atmosphere for that one. Normally as many Welsh fans there as Scots.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So the time is nearly here for the Welsh to wake up on Facebook and hark back to days of Barry John
		
Click to expand...

Dont have to  as a small principality we are only 1 behind in grand slams and 4 behind in triple crowns.

Heres to starting to reducing it down tonight.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 6, 2015)

Dan Cole first try scorer, 80/1. Just saying...


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Dan Cole first try scorer, 80/1. Just saying...
		
Click to expand...

Good value but not for me, long shot would be Jake Ball but decent value would be Jonathon Joseph at 16/1 with Bet365


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Going to my first 6N game at murrayfield against Wales in a couple of weeks and looking forward to it.

Always watched rugby on the TV (6N and world cups etc). Been getting more interested in it over recent years as interest in football tailing off.....

Scotland seem to have a better idea what they are doing at the moment so hopeful of some improvement.

Ireland or Wales to win it for me, looking forward to watching the game tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Should be a really good game, Wales always bring a good vocal crowd.

Enjoy it pal, horrible kick off time though but i might still go to this one.


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 6, 2015)

Ireland to win the championship due to the way the home fixtures have panned out. That's coming from a Scot living in the south-west of England


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 6, 2015)

Val said:



			Should be a really good game, Wales always bring a good vocal crowd.

Enjoy it pal, horrible kick off time though but i might still go to this one.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Val, really looking forward to it. Already up there for a couple of days so kick off time didn't matter, only be rolling into town after :cheers:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 6, 2015)

Ireland Grand Slam. Second place will be between Wales and England. France fourth, Scotland fifth shading it on points difference from Italy....


----------



## GB72 (Feb 6, 2015)

The nights out in town after a Scotland 6 nations match are epic and the Welsh a good winners or losers afterward. Could be messy


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2015)

GB72 said:



			The nights out in town after a Scotland 6 nations match are epic and the Welsh a good winners or losers afterward. Could be messy
		
Click to expand...

Could be only downside is it's a Sunday unlike our home game against Ireland which is a Saturday at 2.30pm and last weekend of the comp, could be a right messy affair in Edinburgh.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2015)

Jocko.
To really ensure you enjoy the full experience be at Rose Street [back of Princes Street] a few hours before the game.
When the pubs lesson off from manic to packed [about 2 hours prior to KO] start walking up to Murrayfield. It is about two miles.
The banter between the two sets of fans can be soooo funny.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 6, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Jocko.
To really ensure you enjoy the full experience be at Rose Street [back of Princes Street] a few hours before the game.
When the pubs lesson off from manic to packed [about 2 hours prior to KO] start walking up to Murrayfield. It is about two miles.
The banter between the two sets of fans can be soooo funny.
		
Click to expand...

On our match days up there always had a pizza at Bar Napoli on Hanover St before our customary stops for pints/whisky on route to the ground. Was normally mad dash back to catch train


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 6, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Jocko.
To really ensure you enjoy the full experience be at Rose Street [back of Princes Street] a few hours before the game.
When the pubs lesson off from manic to packed [about 2 hours prior to KO] start walking up to Murrayfield. It is about two miles.
The banter between the two sets of fans can be soooo funny.
		
Click to expand...

I lived in and around Edinburgh for 20 odd years Doon so know my way about......

The guys I'm going with are regulars so should know the drill


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 6, 2015)

It's second rate (Northern Hemisphere) Rugby anyway! 

But FWIW...

Ireland
England
Wales
France
Scotland
Italy

In spite of being an ABE fan, I figure injury blighted England will find some team spirit and squeeze more results than they deserve. Wales will try to play their attractive running game and get controlled by spoiling tactics of Ireland (best all round game imo) and England. Who knows which flavour France will turn up on any day and Scotland/Italy are improving, but still not the same standard.


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			It's second rate (Northern Hemisphere) Rugby anyway! 

But FWIW...

Ireland
England
Wales
France
Scotland
Italy

In spite of being an ABE fan,* I figure injury blighted England will find some team spirit and squeeze more results than they deserve*. Wales will try to play their attractive running game and get controlled by spoiling tactics of Ireland (best all round game imo) and England. Who knows which flavour France will turn up on any day and Scotland/Italy are improving, but still not the same standard.
		
Click to expand...

Since when has having a decent team spirit meant you dont deserve to win??? Enjoy beating the Italians lol


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2015)

I'll go all out and say Scotland will take France down in Paris and beat both Italy and Wales in Edinburgh, we'll lose as always at Twickenham and take Ireland all the way in our last game but get beat by 3 for Ireland to clinch the 6 Nations.

Ever the eternal optimist 

Add to that, I think England may turn Wales over narrowly tonight.

Ireland
England
Scotland
Wales
France
Italy


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 6, 2015)

fundy said:



			Since when has having a decent team spirit meant you dont deserve to win??? Enjoy beating the Italians lol
		
Click to expand...

I think he meant win more than they should do on paper, as a result of the added team spirit.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2015)

England


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2015)

Cracking game. Wales look strong but England hanging on...just. Really good advert for the game and good to see the official letting it flow as much as possible


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2015)

Very good game so far


----------



## GB72 (Feb 6, 2015)

Wales deserve slight lead at the moment but great England try


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 6, 2015)

England's forwards giving us a problem in set pieces. Will be interesting to see how it progresses as Wales have normally been the fittest team in the last 10 mins.


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2015)

Post from a friend on twitter:

Make it that Wales have won 97/101 Tests when leading by 8 or more at HT. England have lost 64/65 when down by 8 or more at HT.

Mountain to climb for whats been a pretty disjointed English performance


----------



## Piece (Feb 6, 2015)

England forward power is immense, but i think Wales just have too much overall. Wales to win by 12.


----------



## Piece (Feb 6, 2015)

Now thats an excellent team try by England. Forward power to gain the yards with a classy back finish.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 6, 2015)

fundy said:



			Post from a friend on twitter:

Make it that Wales have won 97/101 Tests when leading by 8 or more at HT. England have lost 64/65 when down by 8 or more at HT.

Mountain to climb for whats been a pretty disjointed English performance
		
Click to expand...

Stats are there to be broken


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2015)

Piece said:



			Now thats an excellent team try by England. Forward power to gain the yards with a classy back finish.
		
Click to expand...

Horrid effort from North (way too high), not sure hes looked right since he got hit


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 6, 2015)

Get in there!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2015)

Great result for England. Was worried with so many injuries but they played as a cohesive and powerful unit. Very encouraging


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2015)

Good win for England, Wales utterly horrible after HT


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 6, 2015)

Great result well played boys.
Wales very poor which was very surprising


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2015)

Val said:



			I'll go all out and say Scotland will take France down in Paris and beat both Italy and Wales in Edinburgh, we'll lose as always at Twickenham and take Ireland all the way in our last game but get beat by 3 for Ireland to clinch the 6 Nations.

Ever the eternal optimist 

Add to that, *I think England may turn Wales over narrowly tonight.*

Ireland
England
Scotland
Wales
France
Italy
		
Click to expand...

Ahem, great game tonight. Well impressed by England tonight.


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow did not see that coming! Totally outclassed the Welsh and hearing Swing low bellow out round the Millenium topped it off, where was the famous atmosphere:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2015)

You doubters, but that bloody Easter cost me my 12 points clear with the disallowed try. Great 2nd half, much better discipline, deserved win


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2015)

England pack were excellent.
They will steamroller Scotland I fear.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2015)

Were England good or did Wales simply under perform. I thought England strangled possession much more in the second half and prevented Wales from getting and retaining good field position and took the penalty threat away


----------



## Piece (Feb 6, 2015)

Piece said:



			England forward power is immense, but i think Wales just have too much overall. *Wales to win by 12.*

Click to expand...

:whoo: I know nothing! :rofl:


----------



## Darren24 (Feb 6, 2015)

What result. 1 I thought we would struggle to get against an experienced team. Come on you boys carry that second half over to any game and we can win


----------



## c1973 (Feb 6, 2015)

Great game. Thoroughly enjoyed that.


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			England pack were excellent.
They will steamroller Scotland I fear.
		
Click to expand...

Have faith


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow!!   Just Woooow!!!!!


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			Wow!!   Just Woooow!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Your Bath boys were superb


----------



## GB72 (Feb 6, 2015)

The plus point for me was the improved back play. 2 very good tries. The injury to Farrell and Barritt were a blessing in disguise as Ford and Joseph were superb. Now Joseph and Tuillagi in the world cup could pose a threat


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 6, 2015)

Val said:



			Your Bath boys were superb
		
Click to expand...

Yes, four good lads there.  Mind you Billy 36 from down the road had a good one :thup:


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 6, 2015)

Considering the injury forced changes Lancaster has made, it shows England have an excellent strength and depth to their squad. To completely shut out the Welsh for the second half says heaps for their mental strength as well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2015)

Boommmmmmmmm !!

And the Welsh and Barry John stories disappear from Facebook for another year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 13851

Click to expand...

"you only sing when you're winning..."


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2015)

Bunkermagnet said:



			"you only sing when you're winning..."
		
Click to expand...

The tune sounds lovely right now


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2015)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Considering the injury forced changes Lancaster has made, it shows England have an excellent strength and depth to their squad. To completely shut out the Welsh for the second half says heaps for their mental strength as well.
		
Click to expand...

Aye thon Scots manager has done a braw job fer yeez.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Aye thon Scots manager has done a braw job fer yeez.
		
Click to expand...

What is that supposed to say ?


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 7, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Aye thon Scots manager has done a braw job fer yeez.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully our Kiwi can do the same for us. 

Can we just savor this table just now  Id imagine that if Gaelic football (greatest game in the world) wasn't played in Ireland we would be in the top 3 all the time. The number of top class athletes we produce that never touch a rugby ball but have exceptional ball handling/fielding and the physicality to compete and these guys are all amateur.


(1) NEW ZEALAND	93.70	

(2) SOUTH AFRICA	88.23	

(3) IRELAND	85.48	

(4) ENGLAND	84.85	

(5) AUSTRALIA	82.95	

(6) WALES	81.64	

(7) FRANCE	79.66	

(8)SCOTLAND	78.78	

(9) ARGENTINA	78.23	

(10)SAMOA	75.39	

http://www.worldrugby.org/rankings/


----------



## 6inchcup (Feb 7, 2015)

didnt see it was watching a proper game of RUGBY at LANGTREE PARK,cant stand union to many points for a kick always looking to ref for a penalty.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What is that supposed to say ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that Scottish person has done a jolly good job managing the England rugby team [old boy]


----------



## Val (Feb 7, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			didnt see it was watching a proper game of RUGBY at LANGTREE PARK,cant stand union to many points for a kick always looking to ref for a penalty.
		
Click to expand...

Blah blah blah, another look at RU objectively from a blinkered league fan. Both games are very similar and very different in so many ways.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yes, that Scottish person has done a jolly good job managing the England rugby team [old boy]
		
Click to expand...

Lancaster ? He is English - born in Cumbria


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Boommmmmmmmm !!

And the Welsh and Barry John stories disappear from Facebook for another year
		
Click to expand...

Weird, that the football national team are considered "Southern", but the Rugby team isn't. I forgot that Twickenham is in the middle of the country.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 7, 2015)

Not sure what happened there. Rolled over by a very good English side playing very fast quick release rugby. That's what us Welsh are supposed to do .

Never mind, I can predict who's going to win at the Army v Navy match in March, Nott that I ever remember much after the game. Shame the old RAF types never get a game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Not sure what happened there. Rolled over by a very good English side playing very fast quick release rugby. That's what us Welsh are supposed to do .

Never mind, I can predict who's going to win at the Army v Navy match in March, Nott that I ever remember much after the game. Shame the old RAF types never get a game.
		
Click to expand...

The RAF don't have a bunch of Fijians in their ranks to help them out


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The RAF don't have a bunch of Fijians in their ranks to help them out
		
Click to expand...

Not because there's to many porkers then :lol:


----------



## Vikingman (Feb 7, 2015)

Val said:



			Blah blah blah, another look at RU objectively from a blinkered league fan.
		
Click to expand...

I think its pretty safe to state blinkers are not the sole preserve of the league fan.


----------



## Val (Feb 7, 2015)

Vikingman said:



			I think its pretty safe to state blinkers are not the sole preserve of the league fan.
		
Click to expand...

Very true bud, too many are keen to knock either code without fully understanding the other. Easy for a union fan to slag league as a stop start game with no tactics other than get the ball and run until you get put down then start again. Likewise a league fan saying Union is all kick and chase, where in reality on both parts it's simply not true.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 7, 2015)

I love both codes of rugby but go for union more because that is what I played all my life. Played a few games of league at uni and the fitness levels required are beyond belief


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2015)

GB72 said:



			I love both codes of rugby but go for union more because that is what I played all my life. Played a few games of league at uni and the fitness levels required are beyond belief
		
Click to expand...

I enjoy both as well 

Both using an egg shaped ball but different skill set from thrm 

Great games


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice seeing Italy give Ireland something to think about (for now). Been to a few Wales/Enland - Italy games and their fans are fantastic. Especially good when we go across to Italy.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 7, 2015)

Ireland taken 60 odd minutes and an Italian yellow card, to get into first gear.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 7, 2015)

Gutted for Italy there, thought they deserved a try from a decent period of possession.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 7, 2015)

They keep on having a go. If that's Ireland at its best they are not going to beat the likes of England or Wales


----------



## c1973 (Feb 7, 2015)

I only caught the last 15mins, they looked as though they gave a decent account of themselves. Certainly they have come on leaps and bounds (although still getting beaten) in the last 15-20yrs. 

Quite fancy a wee upset against the French later. I have a feeling in my bones that Scotland is going to click this year (based on nothing but blind optimism and casual browsing of international rugby in the sports section).


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 7, 2015)

Scotland starting to show some form so here's hoping


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2015)

Had some great fun with the Welsh contingent at the club today. They took it in good spirits although gutted at the way they were strangled out of the game. Ireland disappointing but sometimes you have to win ugly and to give them credit Italy has been improving leaps and bounds overt he last few seasons


----------



## c1973 (Feb 7, 2015)

That's a game we should have won.  

A good, tight, enjoyable game to watch though.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2015)

Yup, yet another glorious defeat.
We should be used to it by now.

Well played Scotland, proud of you to a man.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 7, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yup, yet another glorious defeat.
We should be used to it by now.

Well played Scotland, proud of you to a man.
		
Click to expand...

great effort but not a great match for the neutral to watch. Couldn't believe how much the pitch cut up.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lancaster ? He is English - born in Cumbria
		
Click to expand...

Played for Scotland though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Played for Scotland though.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't make him scottish though does it


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 7, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Played for Scotland though.
		
Click to expand...

Well he was never good enough to play for England. Glad that you are so proud of English cast-offs.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 7, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Played for Scotland though.
		
Click to expand...

Schools!! 

I had a mate who played international rugby for Luxembourg. He'd only been there for 2 weeks which coincided with him being born. 

Take off your tartan coloured specs.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 7, 2015)

Martin Johnson is a kiwi by those criteria as he played for new Zealand schools


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 7, 2015)

I thought Scotland played a gutsy game and deserved better.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2015)

therod said:



			Schools!! 

I had a mate who played international rugby for Luxembourg. He'd only been there for 2 weeks which coincided with him being born. 

Take off your tartan coloured specs.
		
Click to expand...

U19's, u21's and Uni.
No big deal, just saying Lancaster chose to play for Scotland and not England.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2015)

But what relevance does it have?
If the only positive about Scottish rugby is the fact that England's coach played for them as a youngster then times really are hard.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 8, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			U19's, u21's and Uni.
No big deal, just saying Lancaster chose to play for Scotland and not England.
		
Click to expand...

That's probably right, he chose to play for Scotland 

Even William Wallace, if he had dual qualification, would choose us over you lot.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 8, 2015)

therod said:



			That's probably right, he chose to play for Scotland 

Even William Wallace, if he had dual qualification, would choose us over you lot.
		
Click to expand...

He might..............but thankfully Robert the Bruce chose 'us lot' over you lot.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 8, 2015)

c1973 said:



			He might..............but thankfully Robert the Bruce chose 'us lot' over you lot. 

Click to expand...

 .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			U19's, u21's and Uni.
No big deal, just saying Lancaster chose to play for Scotland and not England.
		
Click to expand...

What you initially suggested was that he was Scottish which was of course factually incorrect - now it appears you are still scrambling around looking for some way to ensure Scotland get credit 

He was born in England 

He developed his managerial and coaching skills at Leeds - nothing at all to do with Scotland


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What you initially suggested was that he was Scottish which was of course factually incorrect - now it appears you are still scrambling around looking for some way to ensure Scotland get credit 

He was born in England 

He developed his managerial and coaching skills at Leeds - nothing at all to do with Scotland
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he ate Haggis occasionally....


----------



## c1973 (Feb 8, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Maybe he ate Haggis occasionally....
		
Click to expand...

Well, if its good enough to get you into the football team..............


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Maybe he ate Haggis occasionally....
		
Click to expand...


Or possibly a scotch pie ?


----------



## c1973 (Feb 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or possibly a scotch pie ?
		
Click to expand...


Mmmmmm, on a buttered roll with 'mata sauce.  mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Fish (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe he owned one of these


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2015)

Possibly could have used this ?


----------



## c1973 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm waiting patiently on 'maybe he wore this........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'm waiting patiently on 'maybe he wore this........



Click to expand...

Maybe he wore this


----------



## c1973 (Feb 8, 2015)

And there you have it.


----------



## Val (Feb 8, 2015)

Well that was a game there for the taking, our penalty count was poor and you just cannot do that. We showed enough to suggest we'll give a good account of ourselves against Ireland and Wales at home, Hogg and Russell were superb for Scotland, with the display from Hogg as good as I've seen from him in 2 years. I hope the injuries to Dunbar and Seymour are nothing as cover isn't particularly good.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 14, 2015)

Good start from Italy there. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 14, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Good start from Italy there. Who'd a thunk it?
		
Click to expand...

Nearly a very good smart


----------



## c1973 (Feb 14, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Nearly a very good smart 

Click to expand...

Indeed. 

They've got an upset in them, as a Scot I hope it's today.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 14, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Indeed. 

They've got an upset in them, as a Scot I hope it's today. 

Click to expand...

Not going to happen.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 14, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Not going to happen.
		
Click to expand...

Nah. Probably not.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 14, 2015)

Take away the dodgy TMO try and kicked Italian goals and they'd be leading !!


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 14, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Take away the dodgy TMO try and kicked Italian goals and they'd be leading !!
		
Click to expand...

Or not


----------



## GB72 (Feb 14, 2015)

Normal match against Italy, they have 50 minutes of good rugby in them and few teams dominate them for the whole match. Trouble is, nobody hives them credit that tthey have some good players. They will upset someone at home this year. Still, May looked weak defensively both this week and last week. Not sure if he is injured but can see Nowell back on the wing as he offers cover at 15 as well. Would like to see Wade or Yarde given a run out as well.

Anyone know who Care has offended to get dropped as he has to be a better option in the last 20 than Wigglesworth. I suspect another disciplinary issue but not seen any press about it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 14, 2015)

Good performance hard to get up for a game you can win easily.
Bigger games to come but looking good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2015)

Agree about May defensively but his turn of pace is electric 

Don't thjnk Wade is good enough but Yarde and Nowell are - Nowell would be my pick if May was to be dropped 

Don't think Care has been involved since that mistake against SA


----------



## GB72 (Feb 14, 2015)

Nowell at least needs to be on the bench as wing and 15 cover. That injury to Brown meant we had to change too much around in one go.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Nowell at least needs to be on the bench as wing and 15 cover. That injury to Brown meant we had to change too much around in one go.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised Goode isnt involved more - gives lots of cover.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lot of comments that he has not got enough pace but I cannot see it. I think the injury to Foden caught us out as I suspect he would have been cover for 2 positions if not starting


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2015)

Damned if you do. The players picked did a job. Comfy win after a dodgy start and did more than enough without having to really go flat out. Ireland just done a number on France.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 14, 2015)

Anthony Watson play's at 15 for Bath, not to sure who they moved there as was driving and not fully concentrating on the commentary!!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 14, 2015)

Not sure Ireland did a number, France were not good for 60 minutes, Ireland took their penalties well but hardly looked like crossing the try line.

Big one tomorrow, I can see Scotland taking the points against Wales


----------



## c1973 (Feb 14, 2015)

Big game for Scotland tomorrow. Home advantage as well. 

Here's hoping they can take the positives from last week and get some points on the board. 

Seymour out, but Dunbar is in. 

After last weeks games I'm quietly confident we can take something from this one.


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2015)

Think Ireland were more than fortunate to win that game myself, would hardly call it doing a number. Had the better of some dubious calls from the ref and spent a huge part of the game defending their 22, luckily for them France seem to have drilled all of the attacking flair out of their players of late, not to mention picking a kicker who cant kick


----------



## Darren24 (Feb 14, 2015)

Think that was a lucky escape for the Irish as France were the better team second half. Good defence tho. Bring on 2 weeks time &#128515;


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2015)

The Italian kicker wasn't great either. Surely there must be an ex Aussie playing somewhere in Italy who knows where the posts are.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Not sure Ireland did a number, France were not good for 60 minutes, Ireland took their penalties well but hardly looked like crossing the try line.

Big one tomorrow, I can see Scotland taking the points against Wales
		
Click to expand...

Ireland were fortunate to win that - certainly didn't do a number on France

France ignoring their very talented backs to try and grind out a win 

Scotland winning tomorrow is very much a possibilty


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 14, 2015)

Ireland 18-11 France

That is all.


----------



## evahakool (Feb 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ireland were fortunate to win that - certainly didn't do a number on France

France ignoring their very talented backs to try and grind out a win 

Scotland winning tomorrow is very much a possibilty
		
Click to expand...

Scotland winning tommorow is a possibility I suppose but I fear Wales will be far to strong for Scotland, the size of most of the Scotland squad is to small compared to the size of most other teams, which unfortunatly will be there downfall.


----------



## Val (Feb 15, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Not sure Ireland did a number, France were not good for 60 minutes, Ireland took their penalties well but hardly looked like crossing the try line.

Big one tomorrow, I can see Scotland taking the points against Wales
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are right but Walessill be hurting from last week, should be a decent game. If our backs are as good as last week and our forwards keep the penalty count down we'll have more than a chance


----------



## Val (Feb 15, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Big game for Scotland tomorrow. Home advantage as well. 

Here's hoping they can take the positives from last week and get some points on the board. 

Seymour out, but Dunbar is in. 

After last weeks games I'm quietly confident we can take something from this one.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully Dunbar has made it, probably our first choice centre currently, that said Matt Scott is a more than able replacement there. Seymour replaced by Lamont who has had a decent season with the Warriors. Unsure if Wales will miss North as their replacement has been more than handy this season.

Really looking forward to it, should have been going but it's an aftrrnoon with the telly with Glasgow up first at 1pm with a win taking them top of the league


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 15, 2015)

Proper rugby from Murrayfield, great game so far.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



*Proper rugby *from Murrayfield, great game so far.
		
Click to expand...

As opposed to what ?


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 15, 2015)

watching it but not overly excited about it to be honest


----------



## c1973 (Feb 15, 2015)

A good close game this, could go either way.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 15, 2015)

NO try surely,,,


EDIT thought not , WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY to many pens & mistakes in this game


----------



## c1973 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yep. 

Penalties are going to cost us again.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 15, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Yep. 

Penalties are going to cost us again. 

Click to expand...

And not finding touch with ours !!!


----------



## c1973 (Feb 15, 2015)

Not sure there was anything wrong with that try. I didn't think the ball went forward.

A couple of yellows dodged for Wales in the latter stages perhaps?

Too many wasted opportunities today unfortunately.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 15, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Not sure there was anything wrong with that try. I didn't think the ball went forward.

A couple of yellows dodged for Wales in the latter stages perhaps?

Too many wasted opportunities today unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

Yes for sure on the cards


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 15, 2015)

OH BALDERDASH

Yet another glorious defeat.
Great game though.
Halfpenny is amazing on the high ball and kicks, nearly worth an extra man for Wales.


----------



## Val (Feb 15, 2015)

Ref bottled it particularly for me with Webbs high tackle stopping a certain try, you could argue there was potential of pen try and yellow there, not to mention not allowing the restart. Other than that it was an entertaining game.

Scotland are there own worst enemies currently, we can play some great rugby with ball in hand but make some costly errors.

On the flip side Glasgow lead the Pro 12 after a 50 point+ win today.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 15, 2015)

Val said:



			Ref bottled it particularly for me with Webbs high tackle stopping a certain try, you could argue there was potential of pen try and yellow there, not to mention not allowing the restart. Other than that it was an entertaining game.

Scotland are there own worst enemies currently, we can play some great rugby with ball in hand but make some costly errors.

.
		
Click to expand...

100% Martin


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2015)

Val said:



			Ref bottled it particularly for me with Webbs high tackle stopping a certain try, you could argue there was potential of pen try and yellow there, not to mention not allowing the restart. Other than that it was an entertaining game.

Scotland are there own worst enemies currently, we can play some great rugby with ball in hand but make some costly errors.

On the flip side Glasgow lead the Pro 12 after a 50 point+ win today.
		
Click to expand...

Got it spot on :thup:

Been a good start to the 6 nations


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 15, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Proper rugby from Murrayfield, great game so far.
		
Click to expand...

With a proper result


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 15, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			With a proper result 

Click to expand...

Apart from that it Wouldnt really  leave Wales fans with much get over excited about 

Even the great defending just on half time should have been referred , its half time , you have it there , use it 
& i thought Stuart Barnes was an infraction gaining sort of clown


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 15, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Apart from that it Wouldnt really  leave Wales fans with much get over excited about 

Even the great defending just on half time should have been referred , its half time , you have it there , use it 
& i thought Stuart Barnes was an infraction gaining sort of clown
		
Click to expand...

As a Welsh fan (and someone who had to give his ticket to his brother) we are as grateful for the win that the Irish are but in the end, a wins a win


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2015)

Another enjoyable game for the armchair fan. I'm really liking the Six Nations this season. Thought Scotland were a little unlucky


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 15, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			As a Welsh fan (and someone who had to give his ticket to his brother) we are as grateful for the win that the Irish are but in the end, a wins a win
		
Click to expand...

:thup:To win not playing ur best is always better than losing playing well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			:thup:To win not playing ur best is always better than losing playing well
		
Click to expand...

Think that applies to nay sport and what separates good teams. The All Blacks are the classic example of usually finding a way to win even when they aren't on full song


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 15, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			:thup:To win not playing ur best is always better than losing playing well
		
Click to expand...

I'm not convinced that we (Wales) are able to play any better than that at the moment. Perhaps we are saving ourselves for the World Cup. :lol:


----------



## Val (Feb 15, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			:thup:To win not playing ur best is always better than losing playing well
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that brother, we've had the playing well and losing 2 weeks on the bounce now, we really should have won both games as they were both there for the taking


----------



## c1973 (Feb 15, 2015)

Val said:



			Amen to that brother, we've had the playing well and losing 2 weeks on the bounce now, *we really should have won both games as they were both there for the taking*

Click to expand...


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2015)

I floated this on Twitter earlier but would be interested to hear views on here.

Is it time to do away with the scrum?
They, invariably, result in a free-kick or penalty, take an age to form and set, rarely does everyone remain on their feet, the "feeding" is so obvious but nothing gets done about it to name just a few issues.
When was the last time you saw a power scrum, where one team pushed the other back 15-20 yards..?

Whenever there's an infringement that should result in a scrum, replace it with a line-out. At least they keep the game flowing a bit more.


----------



## Val (Feb 15, 2015)

No, I agree something needs done and right now I'm unsure what but don't get rid of make it uncontested.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 16, 2015)

Reduce the scrum to 5 men may be a solution as it would be easier to keep an eye on things but as an ex forward wouldnt like to see it go.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2015)

Have he front rows form up first so as each one is supporting its own weight before adding the second rows then back rows.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2015)

Terrible result for Scotland but Wales had the perfect game plan in Paris. Another entertaining day. Big one tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## Jabba (Feb 28, 2015)

I feel for the Scots but I think the Italians deserved the win. I thought the ref in the France/Wales game was a prima donna at the scrums though.

As you say HJS, very entertaining day, I just hope that England can get a win tomorrow.


----------



## Val (Feb 28, 2015)

Scotland got what the deserved today, nothing. Worst game we've played in at least 6 games now.

Raging


----------



## c1973 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yep, we were shocking and deserved nothing from the game. Still think we should be sitting with two wins to our name though.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 28, 2015)

I think scrums should be uncontested until the ball is fed in.  I tend to remember this is how we did it in the Dark Ages.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 1, 2015)

The crowd at Murrayfield started to slow handlcap the ref for the time it took to re-set.
Have not heard a slow handclap for years, perhaps that is the answer to get the attention of the sports administrators 

I was sat with a couple of Italian families and we all had a great time.
At 75 mins I told them they would win and they laughed.


----------



## nickyj4 (Mar 1, 2015)

yup we were terrible yesterday, no idea why Sean Lamont gets picked as he is not even 1st choice for Glasgow and no idea why horne was playing when he wasnt fit enough to kick. You cant have an international stand off who cant kick, plus he hadnt kicked all game but we let him take the most important kick of the game in the last 10 minutes. Worst performance ive seen in ages


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 1, 2015)

nickyj4 said:



			yup we were terrible yesterday, no idea why Sean Lamont gets picked as he is not even 1st choice for Glasgow and no idea why horne was playing when he wasnt fit enough to kick. You cant have an international stand off who cant kick, plus he hadnt kicked all game but we let him take the most important kick of the game in the last 10 minutes. Worst performance ive seen in ages
		
Click to expand...

I swore at the ref - whether or not the pen try was correct  or not - I swore at the ref - loudly (upset my Mrs).  But I think igt was just the total frustration of it all.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

I thought the ref was horrendous and im irish.. & i thought Stuart Barnes was a clown , well i still do but he has a contender now


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

nickyj4 said:



			yup we were terrible yesterday, no idea why Sean Lamont gets picked as he is not even 1st choice for Glasgow and no idea why horne was playing when he wasnt fit enough to kick. You cant have an international stand off who cant kick, plus he hadnt kicked all game but we let him take the most important kick of the game in the last 10 minutes. Worst performance ive seen in ages
		
Click to expand...

What I couldn't understand was why all of a sudden get Horne to take a touch kick when Hogg had been doing it all game.

If Horne had an injury he shouldn't have started at 10 and Tonks should have been in, Horne has played steady at 10for Glasgow the last 2 games so I can see why Cotter picked him but why pick him and don't allow him to kick if fit. A real baffling decision.

We had a bad day, it our worst performance in 6 outings so i'm happy to write it off as one of those days and i hope I'm right.

That said, Greg Laidlaw, your days as an international scrum half should be over, you are too slow with the ball for a back line who play fast ball week in week out and thrive on pace.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			I thought the ref was horrendous and im irish.. & i thought Stuart Barnes was a clown , well i still do but he has a contender now
		
Click to expand...

They are all far behind Nigel Owens and Steve Walsh when it comes to being clowns !


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			I thought the ref was horrendous and im irish.. & i thought Stuart Barnes was a clown , well i still do but he has a contender now
		
Click to expand...

George Clancy is always horrendous, I've yet to see him have a good game.


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are all far behind Nigel Owens and Steve Walsh when it comes to being clowns !
		
Click to expand...

Barnes and Owens are from the same mould. That said Owens wasn't at his worst last night at the Munster v Glasgow game which was a very entertaining game for the rugby purists.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

Val said:



			Barnes and Owens are from the same mould. That said Owens wasn't at his worst last night at the Munster v Glasgow game which was a very entertaining game for the rugby purists.
		
Click to expand...

Don't thjnk Barnes is too bad - a bit inconsistent as opposed to poor 

Clancy is incompetent - shouldn't be near a rugby pitch 

But Walsh and Owens in every game try to make themselves the highlight

Especially Walsh - shocking ref


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't thjnk Barnes is too bad - a bit inconsistent as opposed to poor 

Clancy is incompetent - shouldn't be near a rugby pitch 

But Walsh and Owens in every game try to make themselves the highlight

Especially Walsh - shocking ref
		
Click to expand...

A perfect example of Barnes was the challenge of Pape on Heaslip, Barnes saw it deemed it deliberate foul play but only yellowed him, then he gets cited and banned for 10 weeks!!!!!!

All rugby fans ask for is rules applied correctly and fairly to both teams.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

Val said:



			A perfect example of Barnes was the challenge of Pape on Heaslip, Barnes saw it deemed it deliberate foul play but only yellowed him, then he gets cited and banned for 10 weeks!!!!!!

All rugby fans ask for is rules applied correctly and fairly to both teams.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right didn't realise Barnes deemed it deliberately? Thought he recommended an after match citing to check it ?


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ah right didn't realise Barnes deemed it deliberately? Thought he recommended an after match citing to check it ?
		
Click to expand...

Think about it though Phil, if it was deemed accidental then why yellow him? He bottled it as normal, the guy is a clown. I remember it at the time him saying to TMO deliberate foul play and yellow, sad thing is TMO agreed.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 1, 2015)

C'mon Ireland!


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

I think England will win this one personally.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

Val said:



			Think about it though Phil, if it was deemed accidental then why yellow him? He bottled it as normal, the guy is a clown. I remember it at the time him saying to TMO deliberate foul play and yellow, sad thing is TMO agreed.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see it live but didn't realise he went to the TMO - but you're certainly not wrong 

I suppose because he doesn't ref the England games don't get to see him much -
Always seemed ok when in the Prem


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

Ireland controlling the game right now 

At this rate will win the game with ease


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

Umm well it looked easy for Ireland but did they get enough on the board after all that terrirtory ? 

The ref being a little bit lenient in regards hands in the ruck and and certainly seems to be giving players a bit more time to allow things to happen.


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2015)

Horrible half of attritional northern hemisphere rugby, neither side looking to string more than 2 or 3 passes together, both sides producing very slow ball at the breakdown and giving away far too penalties, especially England. They look far too afraid to lose rather than trying to grab the game and actually go and win it


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

No hiding place on that pitch , irish kicking game is poor keep giving it away uncontested .. Sexton on his all round  game which is good 4us


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

Good running from deep by england , better tell the airport to keep the planes away the ball is in the air that much ,,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

All these high balls are boring !!

Ref easing towards the Irish a little


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 1, 2015)

Great skill for the try there


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

Great catch and grounding - great hands


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

Sexton loss could be crucial , great conversion ..


Irish Scrum been solid why that change ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

Hands in the ruck again and offside from Healey ?! Come on ref


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

Taking Toner off at a lineout ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Taking Toner off at a lineout ?
		
Click to expand...

Why ? Been immense at the line out


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 1, 2015)

Why are all the Ireland players carrying their mobile phones in a wee pocket between their shoulder blades?


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

I blame management if we lose this , silly subs when we on top // took impetous out of our game


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Why are all the Ireland players carrying their mobile phones in a wee pocket between their shoulder blades?
		
Click to expand...

 3 insisted on it as part of the sponsorship


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			I blame management if we lose this , silly subs when we on top // took impetous out of our game
		
Click to expand...

Think you will be fine - poor choices from England at the wrong time.

Ireland far more aggressive at rucks.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			3 insisted on it as part of the sponsorship 

Click to expand...

Ha ha. 
Brother says they are GPS units in case they slope off to the pub


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 1, 2015)

Easy! Easy! Easy!

:whoo:


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 1, 2015)

Well that was more nerve racking a finish than it should have been.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

That last move summed up the game 

Well battled from Ireland - lots of high ball , aggressive at the rucks - played on the edge

Lots of errors from England ( forced ) , poor choices , lazy at times - allowed Ireland to dominate them at set pieces 

Referee was awful


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

If any of the NH teams kick that much ball away against SH teams you will get destroyed by SA , NZ  Or Aus 

Eng gota get away from the battering ram number 8 style , i thought rugby left that crash ball style  behind many years ago


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

As normal by Ireland they are what the ref lets go at rucks and then push the boundaries, it's common amongst their pro teams too.

Surprised at England, I thought they'd have shown more


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			i thought rugby left that crash ball style  behind many years ago
		
Click to expand...

Try telling France and Wales that :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

Val said:



			As normal by Ireland they are what the ref lets go at rucks and then push the boundaries, it's common amongst their pro teams too.

Surprised at England, I thought they'd have shown more
		
Click to expand...

The ref seemed very very lenient at rucks towards Ireland - lots of hands in and not releasing and then allowed them plenty of time when a maul was stagnant.

But England showed nowhere near enough to win it


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The ref seemed very very lenient at rucks towards Ireland - lots of hands in and not releasing and then allowed them plenty of time when a maul was stagnant.
		
Click to expand...

Phil, it's a common theme theme where Ireland are concerned, some refs penalise it some let it go. No consistency.

Owens called twice to the scrum half last night during a maul in the Glasgow Munster game so the 9 should have used it on the second call or penalised the maul for the 9 leaving the ball in, what happened was one more big push and a try came from it, it shouldn't have stood. 

Inconsistent


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The ref seemed very very lenient at rucks towards Ireland - lots of hands in and not releasing and then allowed them plenty of time when a maul was stagnant.

But England showed nowhere near enough to win it
		
Click to expand...

As Martin said tho Phil , ref will set the tone for the game , punish it early it stops , dont & it wont ..
close tense game , not a good game tho i think


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you follow a pro12 team Bill?


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 1, 2015)

Makes for a good final weekend. Another poor game, Wales could nick it


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Makes for a good final weekend. Another poor game, Wales could nick it 

Click to expand...

Not a chance of Scotland stopping Ireland on this weekends performances.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			As Martin said tho Phil , ref will set the tone for the game , punish it early it stops , dont & it wont ..
close tense game , not a good game tho i think
		
Click to expand...

But he seemed to punish England for it very quickly

Was sharp with them at both the rucks and mauls and offsides but not consistent towards both sides
And twice Ireland took the ball in - England stopped it going back yet he gave the scrum to Ireland ?!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

Not as much as i use to Martin , Im from Leinster but TBH Leinster support is still very much prawn sandwich club (not as bad as it was but ) munster support more ordinary folk..

Use to virtually live in old Lansdowne Rd between Soccer & Rubgy , i watch it now & enjoy it but it not near as important to me as it use to be ..


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But he seemed to punish England for it very quickly

Was sharp with them at both the rucks and mauls and offsides but not consistent towards both sides
And twice Ireland took the ball in - England stopped it going back yet he gave the scrum to Ireland ?!
		
Click to expand...

I probably had the green tinted glasses on & saw those as great decisions tho Phil


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			I probably had the green tinted glasses on & saw those as great decisions tho Phil 

Click to expand...



Don't blame you 

Ireland deserved it - better team but it was awful rugby


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Not as much as i use to Martin , Im from Leinster but TBH Leinster support is still very much prawn sandwich club (not as bad as it was but ) munster support more ordinary folk..

Use to virtually live in old Lansdowne Rd between Soccer & Rubgy , i watch it now & enjoy it but it not near as important to me as it use to be ..
		
Click to expand...

I was in Dublin for last years Pro12 final and met a few real good Leinster fans, had a great time.

The reason I asked was the handling and mauls today were very Munster like, gritty and determined and right on the edge. It's exactly as Munster play with O'Connell and O'Mahoney


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

Val said:



			I was in Dublin for last years Pro12 final and met a few real good Leinster fans, had a great time.

The reason I asked was the handling and mauls today were very Munster like, gritty and determined and right on the edge. It's exactly as Munster play with O'Connell and O'Mahoney
		
Click to expand...

O Mahoney is pure class


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 1, 2015)

A great oul game and a tremendjus result altogether:clap:


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			A great oul game and a tremendjus result altogether:clap:
		
Click to expand...


R U Irish Ted ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			O Mahoney is pure class
		
Click to expand...

Very aggressive and seemed involved in every ruck 

Strong lad 

Was impressed with the Murphy lad at 8 

Can see why Heaslip was dropped for him


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

Gona watch the london flower show now 

or the pansies in the green field at wembly in other words


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very aggressive and seemed involved in every ruck 

Strong lad 

Was impressed with the Murphy lad at 8 

Can see why Heaslip was dropped for him
		
Click to expand...

 Heaslip Got done by the French lad lucky not to be badly hurt ..
Jamie's game went backways since the time he got captaincy .. was starting to play better again tho


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very aggressive and seemed involved in every ruck 

Strong lad 

Was impressed with the Murphy lad at 8 

Can see why Heaslip was dropped for him
		
Click to expand...

Heaslip is still injured after the knee on the back from Pape


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

Of course he is- is he out for the whole tournament ? 

Seems there is a ready made replacement.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 1, 2015)

fundy said:



			Horrible half of attritional northern hemisphere rugby, neither side looking to string more than 2 or 3 passes together, both sides producing very slow ball at the breakdown and giving away far too penalties, especially England. They look far too afraid to lose rather than trying to grab the game and actually go and win it
		
Click to expand...

Make that 2 halves. My thoughts exactly. Haven't any of the players or coaches ever watched any Super 12 or Tri-Nations games. Why do players always seem to want to just take tackles and set up yet another ruck/maul. I remember when centres ran around the defenders not into them -  O my Gibson and my Duckham long ago!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			R U Irish Ted ?
		
Click to expand...

Ah now sure indeed and I am.


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2015)

Most of Englands problems at the ruck are caused by Robshaw. As the openside it should be his domain but yet again hes rarely first there, when he is he just lays on, he never ever clears the opposition guy out whos causing problem then moans to the ref when he doesnt get a decision. Maybe if he was a bit quicker and a whole lot more aggressive we'd compete a lot better, that or we could actually pick a proper 7


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Ah now sure indeed and I am.
		
Click to expand...

Good lad , glad i defended ya in the other thread so ha ha 
Wher ya originate from ?


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

fundy said:



			Most of Englands problems at the ruck are caused by Robshaw. As the openside it should be his domain but yet again hes rarely first there, when he is he just lays on, he never ever clears the opposition guy out whos causing problem then moans to the ref when he doesnt get a decision. Maybe if he was a bit quicker and a whole lot more aggressive we'd compete a lot better, that or we could actually pick a proper 7
		
Click to expand...

and 8


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			and 8
		
Click to expand...

yup, Billy just not fit enough at international level work rate is far too low (and hes excellent at club level too)


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

fundy said:



			Most of Englands problems at the ruck are caused by Robshaw. As the openside it should be his domain but yet again hes rarely first there, when he is he just lays on, he never ever clears the opposition guy out whos causing problem then moans to the ref when he doesnt get a decision. Maybe if he was a bit quicker and a whole lot more aggressive we'd compete a lot better, that or we could actually pick a proper 7
		
Click to expand...

He'd be a far more effective player as a 6


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

Shame that Morgan got injured as think he certainly offers a lot more than brawn at the back

Who would you look for at 7 ? Armitage ? Croft ? 

Think need Wood back quickly


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Wher ya originate from ?
		
Click to expand...

Co Antrim, though have been in Home Counties for several centuries now. How about you?


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Shame that Morgan got injured as think he certainly offers a lot more than brawn at the back

Who would you look for at 7 ? Armitage ? Croft ? 

Think need Wood back quickly
		
Click to expand...

Armitage without doubt, but we prefer to have the moral high ground than pick the best side lol


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2015)

Val said:



			He'd be a far more effective player as a 6
		
Click to expand...

he is a 6 playing at 7 basically, back row composition is all wrong for me, not dynamic in any way


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

fundy said:



			Armitage without doubt, but we prefer to have the moral high ground than pick the best side lol
		
Click to expand...

Isn't there an issue with the French clubs releasing players etc ?

Or is it just RFU rules with the players overseas not available ?

Need Corbs back in as well, Lawes is back fit


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

fundy said:



			he is a 6 playing at 7 basically, back row composition is all wrong for me, not dynamic in any way
		
Click to expand...

I actually like him as a player, he doesn't hide. There could be an argument that most 7's are effectively a 6 (let's call it 6 and half) in the modern game now


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Co Antrim, though have been in Home Counties for several centuries now. How about you?
		
Click to expand...

Doon Souf in d Republic mate , kildare to be exact


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Isn't there an issue with the French clubs releasing players etc ?

Or is it just RFU rules with the players overseas not available ?

Need Corbs back in as well, Lawes is back fit
		
Click to expand...

Purely down to RFU rules as far as Armitage is concerned, his club have offered to release him fully for England whenever they require (partly as they were worried he was going to join Bath so as to be able to play in the World Cup), the worry from the RFU is that they allow one French based played then plenty more head there (see Wales recent troubles!). The alternative is to increase the salary cap in the English game to allow the clubs to compete on a level financial footing to the French and Irish clubs


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2015)

fundy said:



			Armitage without doubt, but we prefer to have the moral high ground than pick the best side lol
		
Click to expand...

In this professional age its a disgrace mate , Armitage for sure


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2015)

Val said:



			I actually like him as a player, he doesn't hide. There could be an argument that most 7's are effectively a 6 (let's call it 6 and half) in the modern game now
		
Click to expand...

They are in the northern hemisphere to a degree, youll see a few proper southern hemisphere 7s later in the year though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2015)

fundy said:



			Purely down to RFU rules as far as Armitage is concerned, his club have offered to release him fully for England whenever they require (partly as they were worried he was going to join Bath so as to be able to play in the World Cup), the worry from the RFU is that they allow one French based played then plenty more head there (see Wales recent troubles!). The alternative is to increase the salary cap in the English game to allow the clubs to compete on a level financial footing to the French and Irish clubs
		
Click to expand...

Expect as Toulon and the Irish continue to dominate the European Cup they will look to change something 

Players going to France or Ireland might actually improve their skills


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Expect as Toulon and the Irish continue to dominate the European Cup they will look to change something 

Players going to France or Ireland might actually improve their skills
		
Click to expand...

For sure, change of environments, learn some news skills, play in differently structured sides, plenty the players could benefit (Armitage a pretty good example of it!)


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Isn't there an issue with the French clubs releasing players etc ?

Or is it just RFU rules with the players overseas not available ?

Need Corbs back in as well, Lawes is back fit
		
Click to expand...

No issue with the French clubs all be it Toulon don't like releasing players but they all get released like halfpenny, castrogiovanni etc

RFU only want home based players which is a shame because many players on the fringes of the first 15 could play in Scotland, Wales and to a lesser extent Ireland where every player in the squad with the exception of Sexton play in the pro12 and even Sexton is going to Leinster next season. Personally I wouldn't mind seeing the likes of Freddie Burns or  Dave Atwood etc playing in the Pro 12.


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Expect as Toulon and the Irish continue to dominate the European Cup they will look to change something 

Players going to France or Ireland might actually improve their skills
		
Click to expand...

DoNt expect an Irish side this year, Leinster have made it through but they haven't been suing well and their match with Bath will be a toughie. Ulster and Munster are both out


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 1, 2015)

Val said:



			Not a chance of Scotland stopping Ireland on this weekends performances.
		
Click to expand...

Confused .com


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

fundy said:



			They are in the northern hemisphere to a degree, youll see a few proper southern hemisphere 7s later in the year though 

Click to expand...

Fair point


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Confused .com
		
Click to expand...

In what way?


----------



## GB72 (Mar 1, 2015)

At the moment Armitage is the poster boy for the RFU policy, as long as he is not picked then other players take the RFU at their word. This has, to a large extent stemmed the flow of players going to france with those that do being at the end of their international careers. Half the over 30 southern hemisphere players will be heading for france after the world cup to boost the retirement fund. This cannot be good for the french national team long term.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Doon Souf in d Republic mate , kildare to be exact
		
Click to expand...

The Mammy was from Donegal but have not golfed in Ireland much as have lived mostly over here. Did learn on a nice little 9-hole  par three near Belfast that's now sadly long gone. Some great golf down your way though and then of course on down to Killarney etc.


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2015)

GB72 said:



			At the moment Armitage is the poster boy for the RFU policy, as long as he is not picked then other players take the RFU at their word. This has, to a large extent stemmed the flow of players going to france with those that do being at the end of their international careers. Half the over 30 southern hemisphere players will be heading for france after the world cup to boost the retirement fund. This cannot be good for the french national team long term.
		
Click to expand...

Be a few coming here with the rule changes being made too. Each club gonna be allowed one or two "star" players outside the salary cap last I heard of the "salary cap" rules, not sure what finally got agreed.

Also seems to have gone very quiet on the couple of clubs reportedly (lol) in breach of the cap this year


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 1, 2015)

Val said:



			In what way?
		
Click to expand...

Scotland arn't playing Ireland, Wales are.


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Scotland arn't playing Ireland, Wales are.
		
Click to expand...

On the last weekend? You are mistaken my friend. Either that or my tickets have the wrong date of 21st March.

Wales play Ireland in 2 weeks 14th March


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 1, 2015)

Val said:



			On the last weekend? You are mistaken my friend. Either that or my tickets have the wrong date of 21st March.

Wales play Ireland in 2 weeks 14th March
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, misread post, thought you were going on about next match. Well weaken Ireland for you if it helps.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 1, 2015)

fundy said:



			Be a few coming here with the rule changes being made too. Each club gonna be allowed one or two "star" players outside the salary cap last I heard of the "salary cap" rules, not sure what finally got agreed.

Also seems to have gone very quiet on the couple of clubs reportedly (lol) in breach of the cap this year
		
Click to expand...

Already allowed one marquee player, will go up to 2 next season plus salary cap increase. 

I agree, it has gone very quiet on the breaches but I hear that Bath are having an end of season clearout &#128521;


----------



## GB72 (Mar 1, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Sorry, misread post, thought you were going on about next match. Well weaken Ireland for you if it helps.
		
Click to expand...


That is going to feel very odd when I have to cheer for a welsh victory


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Sorry, misread post, thought you were going on about next match. Well weaken Ireland for you if it helps.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you beat them, I don't fancy seeing an Ireland Grand Slam at Murrayfield


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

GB72 said:



			That is going to feel very odd when I have to cheer for a welsh victory
		
Click to expand...

And even more odd if it comes off cheering for a Scottish one too


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Already allowed one marquee player, will go up to 2 next season plus salary cap increase. 

I agree, it has gone very quiet on the breaches but I hear that Bath are having an end of season clearout &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Who is going? Burgess?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2015)

Ireland were the better side even if it seemed the ref was a bit whistle happy against England at the breakdown. Not sure any of the six nation sides look capable of competing for the world cup on current form


----------



## GB72 (Mar 1, 2015)

Val said:



			And even more odd if it comes off cheering for a Scotiah one too
		
Click to expand...

Actually think scotland deserve a result. Deserved to win the first 2 matches but were poor yesterday. Their only chance of a win is that last game


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Actually think scotland deserve a result. Deserved to win the first 2 matches but were poor yesterday. Their only chance of a win is that last game
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately we have our 2 hardest fixtures of the 6 nations coming up and now trying to avoid the wooden spoon. It's been a bad weekend on the rugby front.


----------



## LanDog (Mar 1, 2015)

Joe Schmidt is a very clever man when it comes tactics, I think he figured a way to beat England today, this Irish team is capable of changing style to beat teams, like they did in the autumn series


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 14, 2015)

Looking forward to this one today!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm so nervous about this one.

C'MON WALES!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2015)

So Warburton is in the bin for 10...
But by the time the penalty is taken and the game restarted that 10 mins is down to 8.20.
Almost exclusively a penalty results from someone going in the bin.
It would make more sense to start the 10 minutes from either the restart, if a kick at goal is the result, or when the penalty is taken ie a kick to touch or tap and go...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 14, 2015)

The Wales/Ireland match is great!&#127945;&#127945;


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 14, 2015)

What a fantastic game , well played Wales and Ireland, immense defense from Wales .


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 14, 2015)

Another great game, what a championship so far.
I have a feeling that Scotland will get a bit of a hiding from England, the English pack is just too powerful.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 14, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Another great game, what a championship so far.
I have a feeling that Scotland will get a bit of a hiding from England, the English pack is just too powerful.
		
Click to expand...

It's about time your boys stepped up to the plate and at least show a bit of passion which has been lacking this year.

Our defence was immense against Ireland and they needed to be. Great game.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 14, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			It's about time your boys stepped up to the plate and at least show a bit of passion which has been lacking this year.

Our defence was immense against Ireland and they needed to be. Great game.
		
Click to expand...

Utterly amazing defence, looked so good. We really needed that win for a bit of confidence!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 14, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			It's about time your boys stepped up to the plate and at least show a bit of passion which has been lacking this year.

Our defence was immense against Ireland and they needed to be. Great game.
		
Click to expand...

First two games they played well and were unlucky to lose.
Poor finish to the Italian game [I know cos I wos there!]

Building up a decent squad for the World Cup.

I really don't think passion is the problem, just giving away too many penalties [as usual]


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 14, 2015)

I hope they go out there and give it a go (and win )


----------



## c1973 (Mar 14, 2015)

I fear the worst for Scotland today.


----------



## Lump (Mar 14, 2015)

A battering is coming Scotland's wayâ€¦


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2015)

30 points plus variable to England, there's going to be lots of English try's and the odd penalty to Scotland


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 14, 2015)

Went off to the beer fridge, get back and it's all over. I new she shouldn't have gone to the shops.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice wee try there.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 14, 2015)

Not leaving the room again, she better get back soon.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 14, 2015)

Should have been another try in all honesty.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 14, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Should have been another try in all honesty.
		
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## c1973 (Mar 14, 2015)

Good first half. Scotland the better team so far perhaps?


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, that's a turn up. Well played.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 14, 2015)

Courageous come back from England, well played.
Disappointing again from the Scots.
We have such a small pool of players and struggle when key guys get injured. 

Looking OK for the World Cup though, four defeats but a bit of progress.
Not sure if Russell is the right man for stand off, cost us the game today.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 14, 2015)

Enjoyed that match today, good contest. 
What's the odds we do England a wee favour and tank Ireland for ye. Or are we destined for the 'widden spin' again?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2015)

Cracking game and I agree with Doon frae Troon about the limited player pool and the problem injuries cause but there was enough good rugby from them to suggest the future is looking fine.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 15, 2015)

I have really enjoyed watching England play since Lancaster took over.
They seem to have a positive style and play with a much better sporting attitude.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 15, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I have really enjoyed watching England play since Lancaster took over.
They seem to have a positive style and play with a much better sporting attitude.
		
Click to expand...

His next task is teaching them to count to five


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 15, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I have really enjoyed watching England play since Lancaster took over.
They seem to have a positive style and play with a much better sporting attitude.
		
Click to expand...

could it be the influx from the more attacking game of LEAGUE of players and coaching staff,how a crowd goes into a frenzy of standing ovations and cheering for  PENALTY is beyond me.


----------



## Lump (Mar 15, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I have really enjoyed watching England play since Lancaster took over.
They seem to have a positive style and play with a much better sporting attitude.
		
Click to expand...

Mr Lancaster was my high school PE teacher. (my claim to fame) He's one of my best memories from school, was always up for a laugh and pushed you to play well.


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I have really enjoyed watching England play since Lancaster took over.
They seem to have a positive style and play with a much better sporting attitude.
		
Click to expand...

Can only have been posted by a non English fan lol


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 19, 2015)

Who is your money on?


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Who is your money on?
		
Click to expand...

England


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 19, 2015)

Wales. Feeling that France will do the unexpected.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Wales. Feeling that France will do the unexpected.
		
Click to expand...

Wales need to make up too many points IMO, they're only on +12 aren't they and with the greatest respect Ireland will probably put a few past Scotland. My money is on England by the skin of their teeth.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Wales. Feeling that France will do the unexpected.
		
Click to expand...

So you think the irish wont stick a good few points on the scots? That i can not see. I agree that France could do anything, Italy could leak 50 points but cant see the irish struggling to win by at least 20.

I think the 6 nataions is irelands personally.


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

I think Ireland will struggle at Murrayfield personally, a close game with Ireland maybe winning by 5


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2015)

Val said:



			I think Ireland will struggle at Murrayfield personally, a close game with Ireland maybe winning by 5
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are right!! Can you add that half the welsh squad come down ill and a drunk French team arrive at twickers??


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			So you think the irish wont stick a good few points on the scots? That i can not see. I agree that France could do anything, Italy could leak 50 points but cant see the irish struggling to win by at least 20.

I think the 6 nataions is irelands personally.
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping that the Scots will turn up this time.


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 19, 2015)

The Scots have got to be the most dangerous opponents for the teams going for the title, those players will be desperate to avoid a whitewash and it's at murrayfield.  The Irish are a much better team, but that is a tough match.
Wales will tonk Italy, but they need to score a LOT.
France have been dreadful, but as ever who knows what France team will turn up.

My prediction, Wales will win but not by enough, Ireland will win a tough match against the Scots by 8-10 points. England will beat the French but only by a couple of points and will be left rueing the missed scoring opportunities against Scotland as Ireland win it on points difference.

Of course I hope we go out and spank the French to win it by miles. 

Try count is interesting:
England 11
Wales 5
Ireland 4


Doesn't bode well for the Welsh needing to score a lot (though in fairness their count is pre-Italy compared to England and Ireland post Italy)


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

It's worth pointing out that the scottish players know the Irish players extremely well and the Irish boys know how dangerous our team can be, bearing in mind Glasgow are top of the pro 12 which makes our results all the more frustrating.

I wouldn't expect an all guns blazing irish team but I'd expect them to try and drag scotland into an arm wrestle which they would win, they'll slow the game down, they will kick and chase at every opportunity and use the maul as we can't defend it. Scotland on the other hand will (if Laidlaw reads the script) try and play at with pace with fast ball from actin and rucks using Seymour Bennet and Hogg who has been a stand out for Scotland this year, I hope we see Jonny Gray at his best with Ryan Grant showing why he has a lions cap and Cowan showing how much of a pest a 6 and 7 should be.

All that said, I'm looking forward to trying to stop Ireland and I'll be there, kilted up for it with lots of Guiness. Bring them on.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2015)

Have to say if I could be at one match this weekend it would be the Scotland one. A Scotland team which could have won at least 3 of their games yet are staring a wooden spoon in the face against an Ireland side that need to score big. There is talk if England butchering try chances but that does Hogg a diservice who saved at least 2. I reckon it will be a cracker.

My worry is, like the last few years, France will have their only good game against england


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

GB72 said:



*Have to say if I could be at one match this weekend it would be the Scotland one*. A Scotland team which could have won at least 3 of their games yet are staring a wooden spoon in the face against an Ireland side that need to score big. There is talk if England butchering try chances but that does Hogg a diservice who saved at least 2. *I reckon it will be a cracker.*

My worry is, like the last few years, France will have their only good game against england
		
Click to expand...

Lots of people have said that to me this week, I hope it lives up to the billing and I hope (but doubt) that Ireland underestimate us.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2015)

England..just. I just hope they focus on playing good attacking rugby


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

Val said:



			Lots of people have said that to me this week, I hope it lives up to the billing and I hope (but doubt) that Ireland underestimate us.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree that it has the potential to be a cracker

Scotland's play this 6 Nations has been a lot better than fighting for a wooden spoon suggests


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2015)

Val said:



			Lots of people have said that to me this week, I hope it lives up to the billing and I hope (but doubt) that Ireland underestimate us.
		
Click to expand...

Bad timing as I am in Scotland the following weekend. Would love to just be in a pub in Edinburgh let alone in the ground.


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Bad timing as I am in Scotland the following weekend. Would love to just be in a pub in Edinburgh let alone in the ground.
		
Click to expand...

I live 30 miles from Edinburgh, I'm 45 mins by train and I'm staying over this year, the town will be buzzing. 3 couples going out and my mates Mrs is Irish so potentially win win.


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have to agree that it has the potential to be a cracker

Scotland's play this 6 Nations has been a lot better than fighting for a wooden spoon suggests
		
Click to expand...

Aint that the truth, you should try viewing it with Scottish eyes, frustrating is being kind.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 19, 2015)

Indeed. To my (admittedly non expert) eyes, we have played some of the best rugby out of all the teams, we could have been contesting for the top prize.....not the wooden spoon. That's sport though. 

Think Ireland may be too big and powerfull for us, but we've got a good chance if we can find another top performance. Keep a fast tempo and we could do England a wee favour.


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Indeed. To my (admittedly non expert) eyes, we have played some of the best rugby out of all the teams, we could have been contesting for the top prize.....not the wooden spoon. That's sport though. 

Think Ireland may be too big and powerfull for us, but we've got a good chance if we can find another top performance. Keep a fast tempo and we could do England a wee favour.
		
Click to expand...

Not to big and powerful but too streetwise and smart, they've been over this course so many times. Ireland are well known for pushing the rules to limit to see how the ref reacts and if the ref lets one or 2 offsides or hands in the ruck or off their feet go they'll exploit it, they've did it for years and are great at it.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 20, 2015)

Good news for England fans - Aussie/NZ ref' Steve Walsh, who has always seemed to hate us English, and was due to ref the France game tomorrow, has just announced his retirement with immediate effect.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Well thats Whales in perfect position to win the title.

Well done Italy and the ref :thup:


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh wow what a turnaround. That was amazing. Could that final try from Italy/missed opportunity by Wales prove crucial though?


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well thats Whales in perfect position to win the title.

Well done Italy and the ref :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, that last Italian score could be important.

The bbc are doing a good job of building up but I'm struggling to get excited about the prospect of England winning the six nations. To my mind it's the grand slam or nothing. Maybe I'm old Skool


----------



## Jabba (Mar 21, 2015)

A total capitulation by Italy. Wales were magnificent in the 2nd half. 

I've got to set off for work @ 17:10 and I'll miss the bloody England game. :rant:


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Up and at 'em Scotland.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well thats Whales in perfect position to win the title.

Well done Italy and the ref :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what it had to do with the ref.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

therod said:



			Maybe, that last Italian score could be important.

The bbc are doing a good job of building up but I'm struggling to get excited about the prospect of England winning the six nations. To my mind it's the grand slam or nothing. Maybe I'm old Skool 

Click to expand...

Yeah i think you sum it up well 

The title is third behind the grand slam and the triple crown


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah i think you sum it up well 

The title is third behind the grand slam and the triple crown
		
Click to expand...

The grandslam completely, but the triple crown? Beating France is much better than beating Scotland!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			The grandslam completely, but the triple crown? Beating France is much better than beating Scotland!
		
Click to expand...

yeah but its a bit of kudos to beat all the home nations

Ireland racking up the points which is good to see  ( shame its against Scotland )


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Well played Hogg, great interception.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Brilliant. Great try that, even if we got a wee rub of the green. 

Thought I heard a cheer in Twickenham there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Brilliant. Great try that, even if we got a wee rub of the green. 

Thought I heard a cheer in Twickenham there. 

Click to expand...

No cheering yet - need to ensure Ireland get past the points total of Whales first.

If England cant win it then an Irish win will make a happy household :thup:


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

A bleedin point would make this a happy household!


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Come on Scotland. English supporters starting to get edgy even though "it's not very import", Yep let's tell the players that. WALES gave Ireland and England a target.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			A bleedin point would make this a happy household! 

Click to expand...

Cant have Whales winning 

Would be nice of the Scottish to remember their lovely friendly sporting links with England and fold like Italy  - maybe the ref from the Welsh game can come and help out 

Just seen who the ref is for the England France game 


Nigel Owens ?!??!?! - no chance for England


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cant have Whales winning 

Would be nice of the Scottish to remember their lovely friendly sporting links with England and fold like Italy  - maybe the ref from the Welsh game can come and help out 

Click to expand...


Pretty sure England will get what they need off the French (historically there's more chance of them capitulating surely?)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Pretty sure England will get what they need off the French (historically there's more chance of them capitulating surely?)  

Click to expand...

Can see France pull off one of their good days 

Jonathon Davies is the most infuirating pundit in rugby


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Funny how the odd England supporter worries more about refs and less about the ability of their team. Especially when it "really doesn't matter much".


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

I'd rather see you lot win it if I'm being honest. At least you beat us fair and square!  The bloody Welsh didnae!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'd rather see you lot win it if I'm being honest. At least you beat us fair and square!  The bloody Welsh didnae!!



Click to expand...

:thup:

England also gave the Welsh a proper hiding at their own place as well so would be a bit hollow to win based on one game against a second string Italy team.

Couple more tries from Ireland would be good to see


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:thup:

England also gave the Welsh a proper hiding at their own place as well so would be a bit hollow to win based on one game against a second string Italy team.

*Couple more tries from Ireland would be good to see*

Click to expand...

*
*

You were doing so well up to that bit.............and you wonder why 'we don't like yees'


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			[/B]

You were doing so well up to that bit.............and you wonder why 'we don't like yees' 

Click to expand...

:ears:


Dont trust England to do the job so have to rely on Ireland 

Ref is letting a lot go in the match 

A few would have certainly dished out a number of cards to both sides


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Scotland run out of energy. Ireland's for the taking.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yep. Looking ominous now, down to 14.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Yep. Looking ominous now, down to 14. 

Click to expand...

Still hanging on at the moment though - Ireland throwing away chances at the moment


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Take down in the line out there?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Phew !!! Thank goodness for that


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2015)

Guess that gives it to Ireland then. Disappointing from Scotland and Italy today but Wales and Ireland did whatvthey needed to do. 

But hold on a minute, coukd be another twist here......


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nope dropped it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Thats a cracking try -:thup:

Edit - dropped the ball


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2015)

I cant tell if Scotland are just crap or they are rolling over :rofl:


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2015)

Good to see Hogg and his mates proving the respect this Scottish rugby side deserve lol


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Damn. I thought that was good, until the replay. 

Ireland have been pretty good today. 30 points difference?  Don't think any of the rest managed that against us, so good on them.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Scotish handling has been poor, seen better on a football pitch. Finishing below Italy, thank heaven for curling.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Just seen on Twitter a quality comment -

"Overheard on the refs Mic to the TMO in Italy - Is there anyway i can award Wales a try here"


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2015)

To be fair, ireland have been the most consistant team throughout. In the unlikely event england do this they will be deserving champs but it will take a miracle


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Good work Ireland - will be interesting to see what England do now


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh well.  Only the Pro 12 for fans of rugby in Scotland to enjoy now. 

Well done Ireland, easily the better team. Well beaten. 



Will England have what it takes when it matters?


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Funny how the odd England supporter worries more about refs and less about the ability of their team. Especially when it "really doesn't matter much".
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky pal. Didn't last long did it  

It doesn't matter. If England beat France by 5 points or 30 I won't feel any different. It's still 4 wins out of 5. 
No one remembers 6 nations winners. Grand slams and world cups are all that matter.

I'm pleased that Ireland are in pole position. It would have been a shame if Wales had won it on the back of beating a dire Italian team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

therod said:



			Unlucky pal. Didn't last long did it  

It doesn't matter. If England beat France by 5 points or 30 I won't feel any different. It's still 4 wins out of 5. 
No one remembers 6 nations winners. Grand slams and world cups are all that matter.

I'm pleased that Ireland are in pole position. It would have been a shame if Wales had won it on the back of beating a dire Italian team.
		
Click to expand...

The timeline on Facebook has gone quiet as has Davies - so its all good as a consolation prize :thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 21, 2015)

therod said:



			It would have been a shame if Wales had won it on the back of beating a dire Italian team.
		
Click to expand...


But OK that Ireland can win it on the back of beating a dire Scottish team ...


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

therod said:



			I'm pleased that Ireland are in pole position. It would have been a shame if Wales had won it on the back of beating a dire Italian team.
		
Click to expand...

We all beat a dire Italian team this year. Oh wait there where two dire teams this year. Wales won't be happy but that's life, they let themselves down against a possibly emerging England side who have yet to prove themselves.

I think I said right at the beginning that it was up for grabs as there was no one outstanding team this year.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			But OK that Ireland can win it on the back of beating a dire Scottish team ...
		
Click to expand...

No I agree. Both opposing teams have let England and more importantly themselves down, by just rolling over. 

Scotland to a lesser degree. They were outplayed by a better team, and couldn't keep hold of the ball.

I can't see France being a 26 point push over.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Personally think all games should have kicked off at the same time.


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 21, 2015)

Gotta give credit to the Welsh and the Irish.

Now... COME ON ENGLAND!!!

Mountain to climb now.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2015)

Great start for England!


*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2015)

Lets hope we can build on this start and not let France straight back, we must cut out the silly penalties though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Fish said:



*Lets hope we can build on this start* and not let France straight back, we must cut out the silly penalties though.
		
Click to expand...

Im in no doubt that Owens will ensure that doesnt happen and will be blowing that whistle as quick as he can - he will ensure he is involved.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Damn ref has allowed the French to score a try. It's a conspiracy I tell you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Has he messed that up ??? 


England lack a creator in the middle

Well that is very close - looks like he dropped it


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Damn ref has allowed the French to score a try. It's a conspiracy I tell you.
		
Click to expand...

Not really, it's a proper test match, not like the other 2.

It seems England have been sucked into chasing points before the game is won


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2015)

He lost that.

England are going to lose this, all over the place.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2015)

therod said:



			Not really, it's a proper test match, not like the other 2.

It seems England have been sucked into chasing points before the game is won

Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.
Knowing you have to beat a team like France by 26 is a huge weight to carry.
France, whilst not being a good team at the moment, are far from the quality that Scotland and Italy showed today.
England on a hiding to nothing, playing a vastly superior team to those that Wales and Ireland played...
Ireland's Championship.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Did Dan Cole go flying in there with a headbutt ??

That is a crunching tackle !!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2015)

Boom!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did Dan Cole go flying in there with a headbutt ??

That is a crunching tackle !!
		
Click to expand...


Courteney Laws


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 21, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Courteney Laws
		
Click to expand...

Lawes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Courteney Laws
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Lawes was with the tackle but it looked like Cole went flying in during the afters ?

That will disallowed i reckon

Blimey im amazed as it looked a knock on from Haskell ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Come on !!! :whoo:

Owens ensuring he is involved again i see


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Is the correct answer.
Knowing you have to beat a team like France by 26 is a huge weight to carry.
France, whilst not being a good team at the moment, are far from the quality that Scotland and Italy showed today.
England on a hiding to nothing, playing a vastly superior team to those that Wales and Ireland played...
Ireland's Championship.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of truth in what you're saying there, but being honest, France haven't impressed me at all this year. I felt we were far better than them and should never have been beaten. I thought England would beat them very comfortably, based on what I've seen of the teams. 

Don't get me wrong, the Scots team that turned up today were nowhere near the standard of France today.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 21, 2015)

Should be a cracking 2nd half.
Its still on.


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2015)

Just heard the ref give a player a bit of a bollocking.

"Any more of that and your off".
"Yes Sir".

"We don't need that behaviour in the game".
"No Sir".

"Do you understand?".
"Yes Sir".

How refreshing, and has been said before, football could learn so much.


*Slime*.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2015)

The Tmo gets on my wick. We got the benefit but you could spend time looking at every phase


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

The TMO is awful

Owens is using it as a dummy who is incapable of referring the game on his own.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2015)

Slime said:



			Just heard the ref give a player a bit of a bollocking.

"Any more of that and your off".
"Yes Sir".

"We don't need that behaviour in the game".
"No Sir".

"Do you understand?".
"Yes Sir".

How refreshing, and has been said before, football could learn so much.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't really work as a comparison but imagine if a footballer had been on the end of the lawes' tackle


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The TMO is awful

Owens is using it as a dummy who is incapable of referring the game on his own.
		
Click to expand...

You hate Nige don't you. I rate him. I love his little sing song Welsh lilt


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 21, 2015)

therod said:



			It doesn't really work as a comparison but imagine if a footballer had been on the end of the lawes' tackle 

Click to expand...

He wouldn't have known what day it was and who was his mum.
Fairplay to the French guy he got up no probs


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

therod said:



			You hate Nige don't you. I rate him. I love his little sing song Welsh lilt 

Click to expand...

I think he is shocking - he is the Northern Hemisphere version of Steve Walsh - he needs to be involved and ensure that he is an attraction within the match. He is the one ref who constantly goes to the TMO even if its clear as day the issue. He is the rugby version of Howard Webb


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 21, 2015)

therod said:



			You hate Nige don't you. I rate him. I love his little sing song Welsh lilt 

Click to expand...

I like him.
Would love the P/L refs to be miked up


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

therod said:



			You hate Nige don't you. I rate him. I love his little sing song Welsh lilt 

Click to expand...

One of the top refs in the business. The TMO is the problem. Technology being used at its worst.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I like him.
Would love the P/L refs to be miked up
		
Click to expand...

The footage wouldnt be able to be broadcast until after 9 - the footballers have zero respect for the ref


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2015)

England are going to look back at a couple of silly French try's and think coulda, woulda, shoulda.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			England are going to look back at a couple of silly French try's and think coulda, woulda, shoulda.
		
Click to expand...

Some stupid choices being made from Ford at times


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Thats poor from Owens - should have gone to the TMO for that


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2015)

It would help if we had any sort of control at the breakdown, but we insist on picking completely the wrong make up of back row what do we expect i guess. 

Have to give Ford some room here, basically the creativity is squarely on his shoulders


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

fundy said:



			It would help if we had any sort of control at the breakdown, but we insist on picking completely the wrong make up of back row what do we expect i guess. 

Have to give Ford some room here, basically the creativity is squarely on his shoulders
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats a fair point - no idea why Haskell is playing instead of Wood and is Croft inured again ?

Thats a very good pass from Ford and great finish


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2015)

A couple of points.

1. I generally don't watch rugby as I don't know all the rules and it's often slow and ponderous, but I'm fiercely patriotic and will watch England in any sport.

2. What a brilliant, exciting and free-flowing game of rugby. I'm loving it!


*Slime*.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Sin bin. That could cost England.


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah thats a fair point - no idea why Haskell is playing instead of Wood and is Croft inured again ?

Thats a very good pass from Ford and great finish
		
Click to expand...

For me Robshaws not an openside, Billy V isnt fit enough for international rugby and dont get me started on Haskell.

We refuse to select the best openside in the world based on politics and thus end up with a complete mismatch of a back row by having Robshaw at 7 (hed be acceptable at 6 for me)


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2015)

It's not just footballers who are stupid then!


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Sin bin. That could cost England.
		
Click to expand...

Utterly stupid from him

I wonder if the TMO will get a share of Owens wages


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2015)

Slime said:



			A couple of points.

1. I generally don't watch rugby as I don't know all the rules and it's often slow and ponderous, but I'm fiercely patriotic and will watch England in any sport.

2. What a brilliant, exciting and free-flowing game of rugby. I'm loving it!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Yep today has been less stodgy than the previous games. A definitive points total to chase rather than just a W makes a difference. 

International rugby is normally about territory and forcing mistakes ... But not today


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Utterly stupid from him

I wonder if the TMO will get a share of Owens wages 

Click to expand...


I'm thinking you're not too sure of the refs ability here?


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Ref doing a very good job controlling the game. Shame football refs don't operate the same way.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'm thinking you're not too sure of the refs ability here? 

Click to expand...

Inability i think you mean 


Perfect example is right there

None of the French were ten yet nothing from him.

Another try from one end of the pitch to another


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

This is some game it has to be said. 


The rugby might have captured a new paying punter from this tourney. I've thoroughly enjoyed it this year.


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2015)

Missed tackles again but when a prop scores after a loop on the wing, your doomed.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Inability i think you mean* 


Perfect example is right there

None of the French were ten yet nothing from him.

Another try from one end of the pitch to another 

Click to expand...

No. I think you're VERY sure of his inability.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			No. I think you're VERY sure of his inability. 

Click to expand...

Yes im very sure


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Inability i think you mean 


Perfect example is right there

None of the French were ten yet nothing from him.

Another try from one end of the pitch to another 

Click to expand...

Not at all blinded by the team you support eh 

(as a welshman, I won't hear a bad word against Nige, I genuinely think he is one of the best refs around).


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Unbelievable. Another try.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Not at all blinded by the team you support eh 

(as a welshman, I won't hear a bad word against Nige, I genuinely think he is one of the best refs around).
		
Click to expand...

I dont really "support" as such a rugby team - look out for Ireland and England 

He just reminds me of Steve Walsh and he is the one that constantly needs the help of the TMO - either he is very unlucky it always seems to be his games or he cant ref without a TMO backing him up. 

George Clancy is IMo one of the best along with Craig Joubert and JÃ©rÃ´me GarcÃ¨s and Chris Pollack 

But for me the best is Roman Poitre


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Isn't it refreshing that the expert commentary team and pundits have no issues with the ref.


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2015)

Get one, give one back, even the person on the score counters gone doolally!


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Have we witnessed more tries today, than the rest of the tourney combined?


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I genuinely think he is one of the best refs around).
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answere. IMHO obviously


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Have we witnessed more tries today, than the rest of the tourney combined?
		
Click to expand...

Without looking it wouldnt be a bad guess - been a great day all round for rugby fans - great sporting day


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Without looking it wouldnt be a bad guess - been a great day all round for rugby fans - great sporting day
		
Click to expand...


Hasn't it just.   Been a great days rugby.....even if we did get pumped. 

Here's another, is it.........?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2015)

Jeez this is getting tight......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Jeez this is getting tight......
		
Click to expand...

Just one more needed is it ?


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Hasn't it just.   Been a great days rugby.....even if we did get pumped. 

Here's another, is it.........?
		
Click to expand...

That makes it a bit interesting. 

England's back line it's the best in the NH by a country mile..

Almost Aussie like in their approach


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2015)

2 penalties will do it...
But a converted try is even better


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

How is that a France put in ??


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow. What an end.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

Great game. Unlucky England.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

Didnt France being that down in the first place ?!?

Oh well - great end to the 6 Nations - close


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

Very unlucky chaps. 

Great game though, what a fight. :thup:


----------



## fundy (Mar 21, 2015)

As clear as bringing down a maul as you will see lol

That said been a fun days rugby, plenty of great trys plenty of basic errors, certainly didnt feel like Northern Hemisphere rugby


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Great game. Unlucky England.
		
Click to expand...

Yep it was good fun. The players obviously cared despite my indifference. Bodes well for the WC for Ireland and England.

Unfortunately for Wales, they won't get out of the group


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Ireland to win. 

As you say, who knows about the French....let's see....5th.

I think Scotland may come closer than in recent years, but will possibly need to carry a wee bit of luck to do so. A good 3rd place if they do perhaps. 

Wales? 2nd.

England? Pipped into 4th place (due to a last second try by Scotland) 

Italy? Last place. 

So, 

*IRELAND
WALES* 
SCOTLAND
ENGLAND
FRANCE
ITALY

It's not gonna happen is it? 

Click to expand...

Oh well, at least I placed 1 correctly! 


Edit: whoops.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2015)

therod said:



			Unfortunately for Wales, they won't get out of the group
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Oh well, at least I placed 2 correctly! 

Click to expand...

England came second


----------



## c1973 (Mar 21, 2015)

therod said:



			England came second 

Click to expand...

Typo. I meant one.  

Cut me some slack, I've been cheering you lot on for 80 minutes here! Lol.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Typo. I meant one.  

Cut me some slack, I've been cheering you lot on for 80 minutes here! Lol.
		
Click to expand...

Second or third, even winners on points difference doesn't mean much.

The Irish are celebrating but it's an achievement but nothing to get too animated about


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 21, 2015)

Well done Ireland!


----------



## Duckster (Mar 21, 2015)

Even though I'm a staunch League fan, I'll happily hold my hand up that all 3 games were a joy to watch today.

Can't remember a time when I've been on the edge of my seat for so long.  Brilliant rugby!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Even though I'm a staunch League fan, I'll happily hold my hand up that all 3 games were a joy to watch today.

Can't remember a time when I've been on the edge of my seat for so long.  Brilliant rugby!
		
Click to expand...

If we do ok in the WC your lot can claim credit :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Even though I'm a staunch League fan, I'll happily hold my hand up that all 3 games were a joy to watch today.

Can't remember a time when I've been on the edge of my seat for so long.  Brilliant rugby!
		
Click to expand...

As another League fan I can only second all of that.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yep, been a cracking day today. Never seen such a rollercoaster of a day. Bring on the world cup


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 21, 2015)

Who would have forecast England would score 55 points against France today!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

fundy said:



			As clear as bringing down a maul as you will see lol

That said been a fun days rugby, plenty of great trys plenty of basic errors, certainly didnt feel like Northern Hemisphere rugby
		
Click to expand...

Yep it was as clear as day they brought it down - possible penalty try


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 21, 2015)

Brilliant days Rugby, probably won themselves a lot of new fans today.
Nerve racking knowing what was needed, god only knows what the scores would've been if they'd of kicked off at the same time, however if they had kicked off at the same time I'd missed 2 great games.&#128515;


----------



## Rumpokid (Mar 21, 2015)

Terrible day for Scottish Rugby.Played 5 lost 5...Hammered at home by Ireland..Where did it all go wrong?


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 21, 2015)

Give it a rest with the ref bashing Phil.

Well done Ireland (and Wales).

England left to rue the missed scoring opportunities against Scotland.  It was a mountain to climb against France, good go but ultimately not to be.
It's fine margins, if Hogg had held on to that ball, a penalty given for the maul brought down,  the French try where the guy ran out the dead ball line. Knife edge stuff down to the last seconds. Great fun, yet again the best, most passionate, enjoyable rugby tournament in the world.

Roll on the World Cup.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Brilliant days Rugby, probably won themselves a lot of new fans today.
Nerve racking knowing what was needed, god only knows what the scores would've been if they'd of kicked off at the same time, however if they had kicked off at the same time I'd missed 2 great games.&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Fantastic afternoon of sport and some wonderful fluid rugby playing. Great effort by England by ultimately too much left to do. Still don't like the BBC commentary


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2015)

Slime said:



			Just heard the ref give a player a bit of a bollocking.

"Any more of that and your off".
"Yes Sir".

"We don't need that behaviour in the game".
"No Sir".

"Do you understand?".
"Yes Sir".

How refreshing, and has been said before, football could learn so much.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

 Loved it when the referee called Robshaw, Christopher in a headmasters voice. Reminded me of the sitcom with Ronnie Corbett when his father called him Timothy in the same tone.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

richart said:



			Loved it when the referee called Robshaw, Christopher in a headmasters voice. Reminded me of the sitcom with Ronnie Corbett when his father called him Timothy in the same tone.

Click to expand...

That was very good and the interaction between the players and refs is how other sports should be - respectful


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 21, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			Terrible day for Scottish Rugby.Played 5 lost 5...Hammered at home by Ireland..Where did it all go wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Oddly enough, I think they are actually improving on their dire performances of the last couple of years!

Was surprised that Italy beat them, but no surprise that they were 'plucky losers' in the other matches.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2015)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...son-during-5535-win-over-france-10125322.html

What a tackle it was - fair play to the little lad for gettign up after that


----------



## Val (Mar 22, 2015)

Great day in Edinburgh yesterday, atmosphere was awesome but Scotland not at the races, we are a better side than yesterday's result suggested and our 6N has been a huge disappointment despite the plaudits we received for out play. 

Ireland were worthy winners of the championship and I fancy they'll be serious contenders in the RWC

Anyway, now Scottish Rugby looks to Glasgow to bring that Pro12 title to Scotland for the first time


----------



## Rooter (Mar 23, 2015)

Rooter said:



			So you think the irish wont stick a good few points on the scots? That i can not see. I agree that France could do anything, Italy could leak 50 points but cant see the irish struggling to win by at least 20.

I think the 6 nataions is irelands personally.
		
Click to expand...

Why did i not back any of this? 3 outta 3!


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2015)

I think Mike Brown is a great player however he went massively downhill as a competitor in my eyes after this ditty




			Massive credit to the French for the way they fronted up for this game and for the way they played, compared to a few other countries.
		
Click to expand...

Get over yourself, Ireland won and deservedly so. No one stuck 20 points on France except England, is anyone complaining about that?


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 23, 2015)

My friend, from the valleys, called in this morning on his way back home from Rome... He knew the welcome would be friendly as he had been before but he said the atmosphere [in the stadium] was the best he had know... Think the six nations is growing in stature and hope this is reflected during forthcoming WC...


----------



## GB72 (Mar 23, 2015)

Val said:



			I think Mike Brown is a great player however he went massively downhill as a competitor in my eyes after this ditty



Get over yourself, Ireland won and deservedly so. No one stuck 20 points on France except England, is anyone complaining about that?
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, Mike Brown can be an idiot at the best of times and that quote pretty much sums him up.


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			My friend, from the valleys, called in this morning on his way back home from Rome... He knew the welcome would be friendly as he had been before but he said the atmosphere [in the stadium] was the best he had know... *Think the six nations is growing in stature and hope this is reflected during forthcoming WC*...
		
Click to expand...

I think it was always well thought of but this final weekend has been a bit special to be fair.

I fancy we'll see minimum 2 of England, Ireland, Wales in the semi's of the RWC. I just wish Scotland would turn the good play and potential into belief and points on the board. We are a far better side than that result on Saturday.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 23, 2015)

Val said:



			We are a far better side than that result on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with your there, you should be beating Italy and getting a home win to one of the "Big 4" each year in my opinion at least, certainly not wooden spoon material. And with Scottish club rugby doing quite well its a real shame.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 23, 2015)

What a finish eh ? good open free flowing rugby , but,  IMO littered with mistakes , mistakes that would get punished heavily by NZ AUS & SA .. 

An amazing tackle by Jamie Heaslip at the death for Ireland 

Surely France can find a place kicker , good kicker & that Eng points difference was never on .. 


Would make ya wonder if the proper attitude in the 6 Nations at least should be all out attack (5try bonus points ? ) 

Exciting ? definitely .. Great Rubgy ? ? mmmmmmmmmmmmm!! Some very very good rugby


----------



## Puter Putter (Mar 23, 2015)

Best 6 nations in years, fantastic to watch on the final day! 

Not too much between the top flight in the main but, imo, the best team, Ireland, won. (I'm not Irish btw!). England are fast improving though and did embarass France, just in time for...........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			What a finish eh ? good open free flowing rugby , but,  IMO littered with mistakes , mistakes that would get punished heavily by NZ AUS & SA .. 

An amazing tackle by Jamie Heaslip at the death for Ireland 

Surely France can find a place kicker , good kicker & that Eng points difference was never on .. 


Would make ya wonder if the proper attitude in the 6 Nations at least should be all out attack (5try bonus points ? ) 

Exciting ? definitely .. Great Rubgy ? ? mmmmmmmmmmmmm!! Some very very good rugby
		
Click to expand...

I agree. One thing playing open rugby with a points target to reach but England made so many errors that any southern hemisphere team would have punished and they'd get stuffed. That aside it made it such an exciting day for the viewer.


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 24, 2015)

Whilst it's true that the likes of NZ would have punished the errors, they weren't playing NZ, you can only play what's in front of you.
Game plan for all 3 of the winning sides on Saturday would be totally different in a world cup game vs SH opposition.

Heaslip's try saving tackle on Hogg was unbelievable.  Such a crucial moment, that was what made it just a little too far for England.

I think England Wales and Ireland can all look to the World Cup with some optimism.  I expect Oz aren't looking forward to having to face England and Wales in the group.
France and Scotland, not much reason to be cheerful.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 24, 2015)

Stuey01 said:



			Whilst it's true that the likes of NZ would have punished the errors, they weren't playing NZ, you can only play what's in front of you.
Game plan for all 3 of the winning sides on Saturday would be totally different in a world cup game vs SH opposition.

Heaslip's try saving tackle on Hogg was unbelievable.  Such a crucial moment, that was what made it just a little too far for England.

I think England Wales and Ireland can all look to the World Cup with some optimism.  I expect Oz aren't looking forward to having to face England and Wales in the group.
France and Scotland, not much reason to be cheerful.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, talk about how a Southern Hemisphere team would pounce on the errors is wide of the mark in that Saturday had a unique set of circumstances that will rarely be repeated and you would never play like that in most matches. Simple fact is that Wales had to score big and had to play out and out attack, they did that and set a very high bar. This, in turn, meant that Ireland had to play out and out attack to get past that score and did even better which meant that England had no choice but to go all out for a big win. All credit to France who were not competing for anything then and could have capitulted or just shut up shop but they decided to play as well leaving a great game of open rugby. 

That Saturday was a one off set of circumstances that has no bearing on how any team would perform against Southern hemisphere opposition. Simple fact is that any of the top 8 or 9 teams can beat each other on a given day with any perceived gap in abilility levelled by the european teams having the advantage of home conditions. It will be close, Australia, England or Wales could conceivably not get past the group stages and Ireland could easily go on to win it if they can keep players fit (they are not as good without Sexton on the pitch)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 24, 2015)

I thought Scotland had a pretty good Championship.......apart from the results.
A big improvement in the team, we just need another half a dozen decent players and we will be a game for anyone in the Northern hemisphere.
Edinburgh and Glasgow have improved a lot this year.
Jam tomorrow.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 24, 2015)

Certainly wish that Hogg had a secret English granny. Would put him in at fullback without a thought, class player. Too many comnents about england butchering chances against scotland, it was Hogg who out and out stopped a few.


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I thought Scotland had a pretty good Championship.......apart from the results.
A big improvement in the team, we just need another half a dozen decent players and we will be a game for anyone in the Northern hemisphere.
Edinburgh and Glasgow have improved a lot this year.
Jam tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with what you say about Scotland but not about Edinburgh or Glasgow, Edinburgh have had a poor season mainly due to a horrid start to the season, Glasgow have been equally as good as last year although they will do well to equal last years exploits due to the tough run in to the play offs.


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Certainly wish that Hogg had a secret English granny. Would put him in at fullback without a thought, class player. Too many comnents about england butchering chances against scotland, it was Hogg who out and out stopped a few.
		
Click to expand...

He was the best full back in the 6 nations championship this year for my money. Johnny Gray would also fit into any side at lock.


----------



## Tiger man (Mar 24, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I thought Scotland had a pretty good Championship.......apart from the results.
A big improvement in the team, we just need another half a dozen decent players and we will be a game for anyone in the Northern hemisphere.
Edinburgh and Glasgow have improved a lot this year.
Jam tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, think they are good enough to compete with the best. . Not necessarily win but they will by no means disgrace themselves and with a bit of luck could cause some upsets. Thought they played some exciting rugby which was refreshing.


----------



## Rumpokid (Mar 24, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I thought Scotland had a pretty good Championship.......apart from the results.
A big improvement in the team, we just need another half a dozen decent players and we will be a game for anyone in the Northern hemisphere.
Edinburgh and Glasgow have improved a lot this year.
Jam tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Played 5 lost 5..Sure if England had played like that at Rugby or Football, don't think you would be saying they would have had a pretty good championship...Thought the Scots were very poor.


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			Played 5 lost 5..Sure if England had played like that at Rugby or Football, don't think you would be saying they would have had a pretty good championship...Thought the Scots were very poor.
		
Click to expand...

Poor in 2 games, unlucky in 2 and played ok against England.

Fine margins in international sport.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 24, 2015)

Val said:



			Poor in 2 games, unlucky in 2 and played ok against England.

Fine margins in international sport.
		
Click to expand...

And that was the really frustrating bit, having been so unlucky in the first two games having played really well I expected them to kick on but they just went backwards, ah well always next season


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			And that was the really frustrating bit, having been so unlucky in the first two games having played really well I expected them to kick on but they just went backwards, ah well always next season 

Click to expand...

Pro12 for Glasgow first then the World Cup


----------



## Rumpokid (Mar 24, 2015)

Val said:



			Poor in 2 games, unlucky in 2 and played ok against England.

Fine margins in international sport.
		
Click to expand...

Results what count though bud..If's, but's nearly's and maybe's.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 24, 2015)

Val said:



			Pro13 for Glasgow first then the World Cup
		
Click to expand...

Indeed , got tickets for  Leeds and Newcastle :thup:


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			Results what count though bud..If's, but's nearly's and maybe's.
		
Click to expand...

Of that I've no doubt, poor results don't mean poor performances or a poor team though. In the end I reckon we couldn't wait for te Ireland game to finish


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Indeed , got tickets for  Leeds and Newcastle :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, I'm in Boston when we play USA, what's the chances of finding a boozer over there showing it???


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 24, 2015)

Val said:



			Good stuff, I'm in Boston when we play USA, what's the chances of finding a boozer over there showing it???
		
Click to expand...

An Irish bar ?


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			An Irish bar ? 

Click to expand...

You would think so but we'll see


----------



## Rooter (Mar 25, 2015)

Val said:



			Good stuff, I'm in Boston when we play USA, what's the chances of finding a boozer over there showing it???
		
Click to expand...

Just find a sports bar. Last one i went into in Denver had about 40 TV screens showing about 20 sports.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 28, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ru...parents-discouraging-children-play-rugby.html

At first I thought it was a joke seeing which paper it is in but it appears he is being serious


----------



## Jabba (Mar 29, 2015)

It was a joke, Jeff Powell just doesn't realise it.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2015)

Jabba said:



			It was a joke, Jeff Powell just doesn't realise it.
		
Click to expand...

Yep it's written by a half wit in a comic. 

The comparison between football and rugby doesn't really work on any level. 

What lawes did was hard, borderline and risky, but ultimately fair. 

He gets that wrong and he's off permanently, but rugby is all about playing on the limit.


----------

